# Fish Oil for anti-itching and healthy skin



## Isabelponte (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
Not sure if it's because of the winter coming and changes in my 4 1/2 month puppys coat but I have noticed she's been itching like crazy! At the vet they double checked and there's no sign of fleas or ticks. We also have her on monthly frontline so don't think it's that. 
The vet suggested including fish oil in her food and I wanted to get some opinions here. 
Are there any cons for this? Any recommendations as to what brand or tips ?
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I can not recommend Zesty Paws Omega Bites, my dog won't touch them. I've read that many brands have omega's

that go bad and spoil so are unappealing to the dog. I'm looking for a better brand also so I'll be following. I also feed

canned salmon and mackerel to get omega's.

Also some folks feed human omega capsules, just prick w/ pin and squirt over food.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Isabelponte said:


> Hey everyone,
> Not sure if it's because of the winter coming and changes in my 4 1/2 month puppys coat but I have noticed she's been itching like crazy! At the vet they double checked and there's no sign of fleas or ticks. We also have her on monthly frontline so don't think it's that.
> The vet suggested including fish oil in her food and I wanted to get some opinions here.
> Are there any cons for this? Any recommendations as to what brand or tips ?
> Thank you so much!!


allergies starting. Research foods and pick a single protein diet and start very slow.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You may want to try Maibu's suggestion but it's a good idea to begin an elimination that does not contain chicken ingredients (fat &eggs included) as chicken products are ones that a lot of dogs are sensitive to.


Suggestions:
*Instinct Limited Lamb:* https://www.instinctpetfood.com/dog...d-ingredient-diet-grain-free-recipe-real-lamb

*Acana Pork Limited:* https://acana.com/usa/our-foods/dog-foods/singles/pork-squash/ 


Also, choose limited treats to match protein in the food you choose.
*Acana Pork Treats: *https://acana.com/usa/our-foods/dog-foods/singles-treats/pork-squash/
*Real Meat Lamb:* https://www.amazon.com/Real-Meat-Co...37275210&sr=8-7&keywords=real+meat+dog+treats 


My FAVORITE! 3 great human grade oils in one! https://feedsentials.com/shemp 


Moms


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Not to derail the thread, but has anyone ever tried giving coconut oil instead of fish oil to their dog?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Isabelponte said:


> Hey everyone,
> Not sure if it's because of the winter coming and changes in my 4 1/2 month puppys coat but I have noticed she's been itching like crazy! At the vet they double checked and there's no sign of fleas or ticks. We also have her on monthly frontline so don't think it's that.
> The vet suggested including fish oil in her food and I wanted to get some opinions here.
> Are there any cons for this? Any recommendations as to what brand or tips ?
> Thank you so much!!


Where do you live? I have a chronically itchy dog, some foods seem to make it worse but in general it's the environment here. This was proven beyond a doubt when I travelled to a much less dry area last year. I noticed that seasonal changes here affect her skin dramatically. 
Before you look at new foods read up on grain free food and DCM. Also be aware that the Acana foods pop up with alarming frequency in the studies, specifically the pork and squash.
As far as fish oil. I fed my past dogs canned sardines, cheap and readily available. You can also buy frozen whole smelts pretty cheap. Most dogs love them. Be cautious of fish oils as some are now problematic both ethically and because of contaminants. 
With regards to coconut oil, I used it in Buds food and also on his tummy(urine burns) and his old man elbows(infected callouses) and I loved what I saw, but one dog does not prove anything. His eyes looked better, his breathe smelled better and his coat improved.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

IME with two different dogs that began getting itchy dry skin for unknown reasons,salmon oil did the trick.I bought whatever brand Chewy.com sells.In about two weeks there was a noticeable improvement.I continued the recommended amounts until the bottles were empty and their skin was fine again.Both dogs became itchy in the autumn season also.My guess is that they were sensitive to some sort of weeds or their seeds.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Where do you live? I have a chronically itchy dog, *some foods seem to make it worse but in general it's the environment here. This was proven beyond a doubt when I travelled to a much less dry area last year. I noticed that seasonal changes here affect her skin dramatically. *
> Before you look at new foods read up on grain free food and DCM. Also be aware that the Acana foods pop up with alarming frequency in the studies, specifically the pork and squash.
> As far as fish oil. I fed my past dogs canned sardines, cheap and readily available. You can also buy frozen whole smelts pretty cheap. Most dogs love them. Be cautious of fish oils as some are now problematic both ethically and because of contaminants.
> *With regards to coconut oil*, I used it in Buds food and also on his tummy(urine burns) and his old man elbows(infected callouses) and I loved what I saw, but one dog does not prove anything. His eyes looked better, his breathe smelled better and his coat improved.


My pup also had been itching profusely and I had taken all the steps I could think of to negate any allergens as a cause. I agree with the above in that it is generally an environmental cause. As the weather has become less dry recently her itching has subsided quite dramatically. 

With the mention of coconut oil it is important to be aware of the risk of excess fat in the diet as primary cause of pancreatitis. 
In most premium dog foods the necessary fat percentages of a diet should/will be met. 
If you decide to add an oil to the food make sure that you are not giving too much and only one source at a time. 

My pups routine is to be fed 3X/day and I will add oil to one of the three meals (typically her AM/largest meal). 

With regards to Fish Oil, I have read that it may be helpful to supplement with Vitamin E to aid in absorption of the oil.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Salmon oil and primrose oil.

If your dog is significantly worse in the winter, add a humidifier to your house. If you do not see improvement, please have your dog allergy tested and save your animal the discomfort and yourself the money.

Dust more allergies will be worse in the winter. The house is closed. Forced hot air heat. I spent years screwing around with elimination diets, supplements, oils, etc. It was all caused by environmental allergies. Talk to your vet before taking advice off the internet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

fish oil - coconut oil . 
there is no "instead of "

fish oil provides essential fatty acids , with omega 3 in a good ratio - this is the one you need to
add - omega 3 --.. And along with that omega 3 comes dha and epa , which are brain neural, and
anti inflammatory . Dha and Epa are only marine-life sourced - either fish or mammalian , meaning
seal , 
in the first case , fish , COLD water , consume vast amounts of plankton which accumulate the insulating
fat ror the fish to deal with the cold water .
In the case of the seal , this marine mammal consumes vast amounts of those fatty fish and so itself
accumulates this essential fatty acid and insulating fat.

Coconut oil has zero essential fatty acids .so it can not possibly replace either a marine or plant
based source of omega fatty acids.

Coconut oil is a function oil - with componenets such as immune supportive lauric acid , and brain function
influence through caprylic and capric acid.
The caprylic portion is the yeast buster "candida" .
Concentrated isolates of caprylic and capric acid are available in MCT which you can buy as such , or as
a product in the brain-food "bullet proof" type products or body building - sports energy products .
Coconut oil passes digestion and goes through the portal vein in the liver where it is meabolized and sent
through out the body .
It is able to cross the blood brain barrier and there is a lot of activity in research considering coconut oil 
in slowing down processes of degeneration such as dementia and alzheimers.
One thought is that this is because the oil is able to cross the blood brain barrier 
and removes amyloid plagues. It this is the intention then the oil should be
taken prior to deep night time sleep when the brain clean up occurs.

Caprylic acid has shown interesting results in reducing epileptic seisures and porlonging the time between
episodes. Brain food . 

both fish and coconut oil , highly beneficial - BUT --- you need to be somewhat savvy on quality .


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

That was very helpful! Thanks.


----------

